# Fun Food Festival!



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I thought this would be a fun idea as a little game. The point of this game is to state what your favorite food is, but the food has to start with the last letter of the previous person's pick. Example: Burger
roast beef
french fries
etc.

I'll start:

Chile's queso dip.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ok I thought this would be a fun idea as a little game. The point of this game is to state what your favorite food is, but the food has to start with the last letter of the previous person's pick. Example: Burger
> roast beef
> french fries
> etc.
> ...



pizza:eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

almonds :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Snickers :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

spaghetti! :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Ice Cream (_chocolate, please_).


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Mangos :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sushi, please


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

ice pops :eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2010)

stir fry
(must have more than 10 characters)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Yogurt with honey and fresh berries.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Sour cream


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mac n cheese yummy!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

yam :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

mozzarella <drool>

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2010)

Apples. :bow:

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2010)

Smoked salmon....nomnom


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutella <orgasmic>


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nutella <orgasmic>



Ahi Ahi (fish)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 13, 2010)

icicles :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

soprasatta


----------



## Nutty (Apr 13, 2010)

apple pie :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2010)

eggplant seasoned rice


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

Eclairs.....


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2010)

(so aussie I know but) Samboy chips


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> (so aussie I know but) Samboy chips



Haha...I know what you are talking about 

Spaghetti Carbonara :eat2:


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Haha...I know what you are talking about
> 
> Spaghetti Carbonara :eat2:



Apricot chicken:eat1:


----------



## Micara (Apr 13, 2010)

Nut & Honey Wrap

(this is what I'm having for lunch today- mmm!)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Pickles (kosher half-sours)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet and sour pork


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

KFC (with a special shout-out to Puggles)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

CHOCOLATE! :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 13, 2010)

Eggplant parmesan!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

Nachos....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet And Sour Chicken.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Napoleons (French pastry)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2010)

Sausage gravy and biscuits


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

salsa & chips


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

Steamed Pork Buns......yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Spicy pork rinds


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 13, 2010)

(Off topic suggestion - in some of the other "name a X from the last letter..." if it ends in "S" we can use the second to last letter instead, if we prefer. Seeing this long stream of the letter S, I'm wondering if that rule can apply here too? This thread is fun! Carry on. )


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Spicy pork rinds



squid squid squid squid (needed 10 characters)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

dim sum (damn short message alert)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Mud Cake.....


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Elephant Ear


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

S or P


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Pad Thai


My very favorite food.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Icing...preferably chocolate, but caramel will do nicely :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Gummy Bears! :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 14, 2010)

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Smoked Salmon :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn someone already said Nutella.. Hmm...

Um..

Nachos! =)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Sticky Date Pudding


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

green tea creme brulee


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Egg Salad Sandwich

From the Sandwich Nazi down the street...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Ham and swiss cheese quiche.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Egg and Bacon Roll


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

linguine with red clam sauce


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Taco Salad


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Donuts!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

salt potatoes!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Sausage :eat2:


----------



## Micara (Apr 14, 2010)

Egg Drop Soup!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Penne a la Vodka


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Apple Pie :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Mmmmmm..... Tiramisu


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Unagi (OMG OMG OMG)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Idaho potatoe :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Olives (black or green doesn't matter)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Sardine :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Eggplant rollatini


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

icing :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

gingerbread men. Oh hell...all men.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 15, 2010)

Nestle Crunch


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Hershey Kiss :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

spaghetti pie


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Easter Egg! :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

Garlic bread


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

dum-dum lolipop


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2010)

potato pie!! (Mrs Mac)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Egg noodles and salisbury steak.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

King crab :eat2:


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Baklava! 

yumyumyum


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Alaskan King Crab :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Butter Brickle Ice Cream


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Mayonaise :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Eclairs....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Elephant Ears


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

Salt & Pepper Squid (Thai style)


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 15, 2010)

Diced Chicken


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

Noodles (any kind....I LOVE them)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Sticky chicken


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2010)

Eclairs. :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

Satay Chicken.....nomnomnom


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2010)

Nougat!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

Tiramisu....(Chocolate and Coffee, a match made in heaven)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Upside-down cake

E or K


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

escargot (GROSS!) :sad:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Chocolate Icecream


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Moonpie :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Empanadas (apple from Taco Bell)


----------



## Linda (Apr 15, 2010)

Eggplant Parmesean


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

Nasi-Goreng (fried rice) :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Green eggs and ham!! (I actually had real green eggs!!!)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Maple and Bacon Cupcakes! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

sub sandwich


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Maple and Bacon Cupcakes! :wubu:


Is there such a thing???!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Hoagie



Maple and Bacon Cupcakes? *BRILLIANT!!*


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Eggplant lasagna


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Angel Hair Pasta


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Apple turnovers


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2010)

Spinach and mushroom omelette


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Entemanns chocolate donut


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 16, 2010)

Turkey and swiss on whole wheat (every day for lunch, yummy).

T


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Tuna sandwhich :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Is there such a thing???!!!



Yes! http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/maple-french-toast-and-bacon-cupcakes-recipe/index.html

And.....they are out of this world delicious!


Hot Caramel Swirl Brownies


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

Strawberry :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Yogurt....


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2010)

tomato on toast


----------



## Nutty (Apr 16, 2010)

toast on tomatoe


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 16, 2010)

Nutty said:


> toast on tomatoe



Nutty, tomato doesn't end in E unless it's plural, tomatoes, same as potatoes. If there's anything Dan Quayle taught us.. and that's pretty much all he was good for. 

O - Oreos


----------



## Linda (Apr 16, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Nutty, tomato doesn't end in E unless it's plural, tomatoes, same as potatoes. If there's anything Dan Quayle taught us.. and that's pretty much all he was good for.
> 
> O - Oreos





Salmon with a lemon caper sauce


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

elbow macaroni


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

Iced VoVo's


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Iced VoVo's



Hmmm....so is that 'o' or 's'?

You decide...*O*kra (fried, please) ~ or *S*wiss Steak

p.s., what's a Vovo?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

Skittles (this is filler for a too short mssg)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Hmmm....so is that 'o' or 's'?
> 
> You decide...*O*kra (fried, please) ~ or *S*wiss Steak
> 
> p.s., what's a Vovo?



Viv...they are the yummiest bikkies I remember from my childhood!  Marshmallow on the outside, centre ribbon of jam and sprinkled in coconut.

Snickers 

View attachment iced_vo_vo_1.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Viv...they are the yummiest bikkies I remember from my childhood!  Marshmallow on the outside, centre ribbon of jam and sprinkled in coconut.
> 
> Snickers


From the pic, I take it a bikkie is a cookie? (looks awesome btw, and I'm not even a marshmallow fan)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

spicy tuna roll


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeppers CP, our bikkies are your cookies :happy:

Lamingtons (another Aussie sweet)


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sausage roll


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

lolipop :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Pudding (and the word isnt long enough lol )


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Green Jelly Bean :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Nutty Buddy


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

yolk :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Kibbeh (too short again lol)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Honey :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Yellow Squash


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Hazelnut :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Tofutti Ice Cream


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

M&M :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Macaroons :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

swedish fish :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Huckleberry Pie


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Egg McMuffin :eat2:


----------



## Linda (Apr 17, 2010)

Nachos :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Sunny Side-up egg :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 17, 2010)

Saussage Sandwich

Berry Bakery does the best home made Iced Vovo's yummmm


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Ham Omelette.......... Hamlet!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 17, 2010)

Eggy bread (otherwise known as french toast lol)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Eggy bread (otherwise known as french toast lol)



hahaha

Dark chocolate :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 17, 2010)

Eclair. 
...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

Red velvet cupcake


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Easter Ham (I really had to be creative)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

mashed potatoes with gravy

Y


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Yorkshire sauce :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

egg salad wrap


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Salad :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Dipsy Doodles


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

scones :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Swedish meatball


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

lobster bisque :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Endive with brie (oy all these 'e's')


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Endive with brie (oy all these 'e's')



yeah e and s are really popular here

Egg salad :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Doritos (cool ranch)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

joining the party...
Swedish Fish.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Hot Tamales :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Special K Fruit & Yogurt cereal


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Linguini :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

I, seriously? Making it hard..

Coconut Italian Ice


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I, seriously? Making it hard..
> 
> Coconut Italian Ice



hehe was going to suggest lettuce, which would have been the billionth e . But now you placed that billionth e ! 

Enchiladas (also the billionth s :doh: )


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Another S, sheesh..

Cheese filled Superpretzels.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Squid :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Ew.

Um.. Dove Truffles. 
Crap, another s..


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Salamander :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Rice w/ mexican corn. 
(phew, no s).


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty Buddy (Little Debby's woohoo)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Yoo-Hoo....


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Ostrich burger


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Olive and sun-dried tomato tart


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ostrich burger


REALLY NUTTY a salamander??? :OL


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty you done messed up the thread.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Yikes! 

hehe i wondered when someone would wonder about my salamander post

we will start from pearl's tart food

Taffy


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Yikes ends in s. lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

salted nuts.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> salted nuts.



aw i keep messing up :doh:

Saltines


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

S, GRRRRRRRR.

Sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutter Butter


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Ravioli...yummmmmm


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Sausage Pizza :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Aioli (homemade garlic mayo)

I


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Icing :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Garlic sauteed spinach

H


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

Hummus and rice


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

English Muffin :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Eggplant stuffed with ground lamb

B


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok you had it first

Nacho cheese dip

P


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

Peanut Butter and Chocolate ice cream

M


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Mango :eat2:

O


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Oatmeal

L


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Laffy Taffy! :eat2:

Y


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

Yorkshire Pudding!

G


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Granola Bar! :eat2:

R


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Rib eye steak


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Kit Kat! .....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

turkey drumstick


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Kettle chippies


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Salt and Vinegar chips


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Souvlaki...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Irish stew

W


----------



## Linda (Apr 18, 2010)

weiner schnitzel


L


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Lemon icebox pie


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Egg McMuffin :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nut roll

L


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Lemonhead :eat2:

(the candy)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2010)

Digestives (Biscuits)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Crunchwrap Supreme (R.I.P :sad


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Spicy Chicken Crunchwrap Supreme (R.I.P :sad



oh shoot forgot


E


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Egg Foo Young

G


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Egg Foo Young
> 
> G



Garlic Chicken with Pad Thai & Peanut Sauce.

You can choose *N* or *E*


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

New England Clam Chowder :eat2:

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2010)

Roast Beef. 

F


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

Falafel

L


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

lemonade popsicle

E


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything bagel :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

london broil

L


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Lucky Charms




S 

View attachment cereal.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Stringbean salad

D


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Danish muffin


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 19, 2010)

Nuts....all kinds of nuts!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Nuts....all kinds of nuts!



Yeah, something....... NUTTY! (Slaps knee laughing) 

Squash

H


----------



## Linda (Apr 19, 2010)

Hash Browns


S


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Squingili

I


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Shocktarts!!

S


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

Samoas. 

S


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Samoas.
> 
> S



samoas like samoans?

Sweet Rice

E


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

egg and onion matzoh

H


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Horseradish

H


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> samoas like samoans?
> 
> Sweet Rice
> 
> E



No Samoas like the Girl Scout cookies. 

H: Honey ham :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

(ignore this post go to Wren's)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownies


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

fuck. messed up... what's the next letter...


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

(Ignore this post too)


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownies



*Strawberry Cheesequake*


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Easter Candy


Y


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Yodels (creamy goodness)

S


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Sliced Pepperoni :eat2:

I


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Sliced Pepperoni :eat2:
> 
> I



[email protected] you said Easter Candy.

Iced Honeybun


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Nuts & Honey

Y


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> [email protected] you said Easter Candy.
> 
> Iced Honeybun



I was desperate 

Yodel

L


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I was desperate
> 
> Yodel
> 
> L


Nutman, what are you smokin? I just did Yodel!!!! (puff puff pass)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nutman, what are you smokin? I just did Yodel!!!! (puff puff pass)



O shoot! I was wondering where I remembered yodels from. Let me redo!

Yellow Pepper

R


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

Ruffles (chips)

There aren't enough letters in the alphabet.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ruffles (chips)
> 
> There aren't enough letters in the alphabet.



Yeah i have to sometimes google these foods or be really creative. Like now

Shake Cheese

E


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

Sheesh another E.

How about..

EVERYTHING. Perfect answer. I win.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Ditzy is the winner! 

View attachment winner.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone suggest a new food that doesnt end in e or s plz


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

LMAO, I'm cracking up over here LOL.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahaha same here xD


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Ditzy is the winner!


I love this!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I killed your thread


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

No Problem  I will just re-bump it. 

The Food is

Fishstick

K


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

You may already be a Weiner!!!

R


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

K or R... ?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> K or R... ?



go with R haha


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Rice and beans.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Salty Chocolate Balls (Courtesy of Chef)


S


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ I don't even wanna know.. 

S: Sticky bun =)

N


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutella!

A


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

I want chocolate so bad right now, damn this thread.

Almond Joy.

Y


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Yummy tic-tic (Now you can use chocolate!)


C


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(i'm watching the show on the Food Network, Best Thing I Ever Ate and the topic is chocolate.)

(PS, what the heck is a yummy tic tic????)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (i'm watching the show on the Food Network, Best Thing I Ever Ate and the topic is chocolate.)
> 
> (PS, what the heck is a yummy tic tic????)



tic tacs are those mints, i think. And I love chocolate too.

Easter Rabbit


T


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Ohhh you said Tic TIC not tic TAC so I was confused.

T: Turtles (the chocolate kind, naturally)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ohhh you said Tic TIC not tic TAC so I was confused.
> 
> T: Turtles (the chocolate kind, naturally)



I was thinking of the animal kind :eat2: lol kidding

Shrimp

P


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my favorite snackies, Peanut M&Ms! 

S


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Power Bar :eat2:

R


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> One of my favorite snackies, Peanut M&Ms!
> 
> S





Nutty said:


> Power Bar :eat2:
> 
> R



I messed up, S is the last letter not P.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I messed up, S is the last letter not P.




ooops!

Skittles

S (sorry)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Superpretzels. 
S for you too


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Sour skittles

S (right back at ya > )


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn you Nutty.

Swiss cheese! I eat it every day, how could I miss that? 

E


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm E...

Ah! 

Enchiladas!


S again muwhahahahahha


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Salsa 

S

....


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Salt

T
......,..


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Twix PB

B (or X... if you dare!)


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2010)

Butter....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Rigatoni a la putanesca

A


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Angel Cake

E


----------



## Micara (Apr 20, 2010)

Everlasting Gobstopper.

R


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Runts


S


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

rumball

L


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Lemon

N


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Necco wafer


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Roasted chestnut :eat2:


T


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Trix 

X.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

xocolatl (Aztec chocolate)

L


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2010)

Lemon Drops.

S


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

steak

k


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

ketchup

P


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Pork chops


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Salted Pork :eat2:

K


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

kettle corn

N


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

New Double Down value meal at KFC


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

I CALL SHENANIGANS ON NUTTY!!!!!

New??? REALLY???


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I CALL SHENANIGANS ON NUTTY!!!!!
> 
> New??? REALLY???



ahahaha! Dang I thought I could get away with that 

Nacho :eat2:

O


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Olive Loaf

F


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Fried Chicken!! :eat2:

N


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

Neapolitan Ice Cream

M


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Malt Shake

E


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Entenmann's Louisiana crunch cake


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Espresso

O


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Oreo (preferably double stuf)

O


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Oreo ( homemade quadruple stuff )

O


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

SHENANIGANS!!!!

Oscar Meyer Weiner

R


----------



## Linda (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> SHENANIGANS!!!!
> 
> Oscar Meyer Weiner
> 
> R



Root Beer Float

T


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe sorry pearl 


Taco!

O


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Oranges
_(i actually HATE oranges, just the smell is sickening to me but it's all I can think of)_


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

sour cream (I can't eat this stuff by itself)

M


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Meatball sub


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Butterscotch Candy!! :eat2::eat2:

Y


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Butterscotch is so nasty, gross, gag, ick, blech

Yogurt


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Butterscotch is so nasty, gross, gag, ick, blech



:sad:

Tangerine  *sniff sniff*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww sorry Nut, I hate the smell and the taste is just gross. Yuck.

Egg Salad (yummy yummy)

D


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

:blink:

Dark Chocolate! :bounce::bounce:

e


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh good answer, yum.

E ~ Eggroll

L


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Lo Mein!!! :eat2::eat2::bounce::bounce:


N


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty Bar 

R


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Rye Bread (YUCK! PHOOY! )


D


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Rye toast is good stuff. 

D - Di'Giorno Pepperoni Pizza

A


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Rye toast is good stuff.
> 
> D - Di'Giorno Pepperoni Pizza
> 
> A



:shocked::shocked: 

Apple Pie!!

E (muwahahahahah)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Eggs Benedict

T


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Tater :eat2:

R


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Tater??? I call bullshit.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Tater??? I call bullshit.



it was worth a shot 

Turkey

Y


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha

Yams

S haha


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

doh!

hmmmmmmm

Stuffed pig (hehehe valid?)

G


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it's valid, it's food.. gross though..

Grapes.. or just one grape.. E or S, your call


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Salsbury Steak

K


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ One of my favorites and the only meat I would eat as a kid. :eat2:

K ~ Kudos granola bar


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> ^^ One of my favorites and the only meat I would eat as a kid. :eat2:
> 
> K ~ Kudos granola bar



Ranch Goldfish!!!

H


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Hamburger 
R


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 21, 2010)

Roast Pork....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

kettle chips (bbq mesquite)

S


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Salmon

N


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutella :eat2:

A


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

asparagus

S


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 21, 2010)

Soup (carrot & coriander)

P


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

pierogie

E


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Pineapple! :eat2:

E


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

*cough* Bump!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

eggplant rollatini

I


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Icing

G


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

granola

A


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Artichoke (Gross!!)

e


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

endive salad

D


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Deviled Egg :eat2:

G


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Green Goddess Dressing

G


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Godiva

A


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Amaretto cookies

S


----------



## Micara (Apr 22, 2010)

Spinach! 

H


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Honey Roasted Cashew

W


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Walnut shrimp
P


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 22, 2010)

Pecan Pie :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh the dreaded 'e's

Edamame

E (suckers)


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2010)

Edy's Ice Cream....The Girl Scout Cookie Flavor Ahhhh!!!

M


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

Mousaka

A


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2010)

Apple Crisp

P


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake.....with whipped cream

E


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 23, 2010)

eggplant parmagina

A


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

Apple Pan Dowdy

Y


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

Yellow pepper

R


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 23, 2010)

Risotto

O


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2010)

Oysters Rockerfeller

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2010)

Rhubarb Crumble

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

Lumberjack Cake


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 24, 2010)

Enchiladas

S


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sausages


s


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

sesame shrimp

P


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 26, 2010)

Pan Seared Salmon

N


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

Nutty Buddy Bar

R


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 26, 2010)

Red Velvet Cake

K or E (again)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

Krispie Kremes

S


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2010)

Starfruit

T


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

tiramisu

U


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> tiramisu
> 
> U



(pineapple) upside down cake

hahaha.. I cheated a little


E


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

egg custard

D


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 26, 2010)

Dim Sum

M


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

muffaletta

A


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 26, 2010)

Apple Crumble


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2010)

empanadas

A or S


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Salsa


A


----------



## snugglerbbw79 (Apr 29, 2010)

Apple pie :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2010)

snugglerbbw79 said:


> Apple pie :eat2:



Egg custard tart.

Hello! :happy: Welcome to The Lounge!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Twice Baked Potato

O


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

Onion Ring

G


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Green Eggs and Ham!!

M


----------



## Linda (Apr 29, 2010)

Manicotti

I


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 29, 2010)

:kiss2: Italian Wedding Soup:kiss2:

P


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

Pad See Ew

W


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 29, 2010)

:eat2: Wombat Fricasse :eat1:

E


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2010)

Eggplant Parmesan

N


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Nutter Butters!!

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

Stroganoff

F


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 30, 2010)

Funnel Cakes

S


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2010)

scrimp scampi over rice pilaf

F


----------



## Linda (Apr 30, 2010)

funnel cake


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Easy Mac :eat2:

C


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Carrot 

T

I love carrots. :eat1:


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Saltine Cracker :eat2:

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Roast Beef.

F


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

French Fries! :eat2:

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Spring Onion.

N


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Nacho :eat2:

O


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Orange Sherbet.

T


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Twizzler!!!! :eat2::eat2:

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Risotto

O


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

Orbitz :eat2:

Z (ouch!)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Zucchini!

I


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

(damn he got a z )

Icing

G


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Nutty said:


> (damn he got a z )
> 
> Icing
> 
> G



 Goulash.

H


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Goulash.
> 
> H



Hashbrowns


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Sunny side up egg! 

G


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Ghiradelli Chocolate Squares

S


----------



## Linda (May 2, 2010)

Sesame crusted tuna steaks on the grill


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

*LEMONS!* :eat2:

S


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Sesame Chicken

N


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Nutri-grain Bar :eat2:

*R*


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Nutri-grain Bar :eat2:
> 
> *R*



Rice Krispies Treats

S


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Steak

K


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

King Crab! :eat2:

B


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Baconnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!



N


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Nuts! 

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

starfruit

T


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

teriyaki chicken! :eat2:

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Nikujaga (Nikujaga is a popular dish of home style cooking made of meat (niku) and potatoes (jagaimo)). 

A


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

aioli (garlic mayo)

I


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Ice Cream

M


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

meatlovers pizza

A


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Applesauce!

E


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 4, 2010)

Moose (cooked in a crock pot with lots of tomatoes)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Eggs, taylor ham and cheese on a hard roll

L


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Egg!
'.'.'.
G


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

green salad


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Deviled egg

G


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Garlic Bread :eat2:

D


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts

T or S


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

Shrimp Cocktail

L


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Lumpfish caviar

R


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Lumpfish caviar
> 
> R



Rigatoni


I


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Icing (short post filler)

G


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Icing (short post filler)
> 
> G



Gorgonzola


A


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Anchovy

Y


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Anchovy
> 
> Y



yellow squash

H


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Happy Meal

L


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

Linguine (I am in an italian mood i guess) 

E


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Easy Mac

C


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

collard greens

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Spaghetti w/ sausage

E


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

elephant ears (pastries)

s


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

string cheese

E


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

eclairs (more pastries..haha)

S


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Steak! :eat2:

K


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

kit-kat

T


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

tiramisu

U... boo wahahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Unagi roll

L


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

lemon!!!

N


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2010)

nectarine

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Endive Salad

D


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

Tortilla...


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Awesome steak! 

K (Shenanigans! Muwahahahah)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

KILL NUTTY

knishes

S


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> KILL NUTTY
> 
> knishes
> 
> S





Sandwhich! :eat2:

H


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

Hot Cross Buns

S or N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Nigiri (sushi)

I


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Ice pop

P


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

pepperoni

I


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Italian Bread :eat2:

D


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Dumpling

G


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 5, 2010)

Gnocchi


I


----------



## Aust99 (May 6, 2010)

Icecream!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

macaroon

N


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2010)

'nilla wafer 

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Rye bread

D


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Danish Muffin

N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Nachos and Queso

O


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Orange Jello!

O


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Olive and artichoke tapenade

E


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

English Muffin


N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2010)

Egg Roll

L


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Lasagna

A


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

ambrosia

A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2010)

Nutty said:


> English Muffin
> 
> 
> N



Sorry,I didn't realise that you had posted before me.



CastingPearls said:


> ambrosia
> 
> A



Apple Crumble.

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

enchiladas

A or S


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

SlimFast!! (Hate the title, but it taste good!)

T

(And no problem adam )


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

tortellini salad

D


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Dried Fruit

T


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

tiramisu

U


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Unagi

I


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

iceberg lettuce

E


----------



## nitewriter (May 6, 2010)

edamame

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

eggsalad

D


----------



## MissCantBeWrong (May 6, 2010)

Dark chocolate 

R


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2010)

roast chicken

N


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

Natural Chips

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

shrimp cocktail

L


----------



## Linda (May 7, 2010)

Linguini with clam sauce


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

eggs over easy 

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 7, 2010)

YAM!!!! :eat2:

M


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Marinated mushroom

M


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2010)

Marzipan

N


----------



## nitewriter (May 7, 2010)

nutella 

A


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

Apricot Chicken

N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Nutella on toast

T


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

Toasted cheese sandwiches, with sun dried tomato and salami

I


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

icebox cookies

S or E


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2010)

sausages

s


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

shrimp quiche

E


----------



## Nutty (May 8, 2010)

Enchilada

A


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

apple turnover

R


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Rasperry :eat2:

Y


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

yogurt covered raisin

N


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> yogurt covered raisin
> 
> N



Can't call shenanigans from all the crap i have said before 

Noodles

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

ha ha Nutman!!

Shrimp lo mein

N


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Newton (The Cookie!)

N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

too tired and drunk to argue with you.

Nut

T


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> too tired and drunk to argue with you.
> 
> Nut
> 
> T



muwahahahha >:-]

Tootsie Roll :eat2:

L


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

lamb

B

goodnight, Nutty.


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Night Night

Barbeque sauce

E


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

Eggs Hollandaise


E


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 9, 2010)

Eggs Benedict 

T (No more eggs)


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

Trifle (the dessert)



L or E


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

Ecclaires yummmmm


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Shrimp scampi over rice pilaf

F


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

Franklin Burgoo!

If anyone knows what burgoo is, bonus points to you!!

O


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Olives marinated in Vermouth

H


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Micara said:


> Franklin Burgoo!
> 
> If anyone knows what burgoo is, bonus points to you!!
> 
> O


Isn't it a stew or thick soup? Am I close?


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Isn't it a stew or thick soup? Am I close?



Ding ding ding! You got it! They make it outdoors in big kettles, and on every July 4th, people line up at 5:00a.m. to get some. YUM! (When I was little, I thought it was called "Bird Doo"! LOL)


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

I think it's still H so...

Ham Sandwich


H (again)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

hors d'oeuvres

S or E


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Spam


M


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

marble Halvah

H


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Hard Boiled Egg


G


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Georgia peach pie

E


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Eton Mess (pudding :eat2 

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Skittles (candy)

S or E


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Scallops

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Since pluralities are inevitable, I'm going to utilize our option to drop the 's' and hit the 'p'

Porketta Grinder

R


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Sorry about that....


Roast Beef


F


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

French Fries

E (or S)

Not your fault. You didn't know.


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

S

seafood platter (omg yumm)

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

rumball

L


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

lobster wich I never get to eat lol way outta my budget

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Raspberry chocolate creme tart

T

<hungry now>


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Trifle :eat2:


E or L


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

linguini with seafood

D


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

Devil Dog

G


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Grain pie

E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Gumdrop :eat2:

P


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Puttanesca sauce

E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

escargot (GROSS)

T


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

turkey (filler, ignore this)

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Yorkshire Sauce (Great for steak!)

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

elderberry

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Yellow Pepper

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

rigatoni

I


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Ice cream

M


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

mandarin oranges

s or e


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Sun-dried Tomatoe

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

tomato ends in O

Omelette

E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> tomato ends in O
> 
> Omelette
> 
> E



i am retarded 

Egg Mcmuffins

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Nachos 

O

You are NOT you dope!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nachos
> 
> O
> 
> You are NOT you dope!



Am so!! 

Orange Lolipop

P


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

penny candy

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Yam :eat2:

M


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 9, 2010)

Moon Pie....:eat2:

E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Easter Eggs (I'm desperate!!!)

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

smothered chicken wings

G 

(Nutty-you're lucky it's your b'day otherwise I'd call shenanigans on your freakin yams)


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> smothered chicken wings
> 
> G
> 
> (Nutty-you're lucky it's your b'day otherwise I'd call shenanigans on your freakin yams)



yeah thank God it is or I would be toast! I have said yams like a 1000 times lol

Garlic Bread

D


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Dipsey Doodles

S or E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Salt & Vinegar Chip

P


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

Pringles Sour Cream and Onion Chip

P


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Pringles BBQ Chip

P


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

pepper steak

K


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

King Crab

B


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 9, 2010)

Butter Brickle Ice Cream

M


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Pineapple

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Eggs in a nest (learned it before I got thrown out of Girl Scouts)

T


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

Tomato soup


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

Peppermint patty

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

yolk (egg)

K


----------



## AuntHen (May 10, 2010)

kit kat

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2010)

Tea Cakes.

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

smoked mozzarella

A


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

Anchovy (URGH!)

Y


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Yummy Yummy Chicken


N


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 13, 2010)

Nutella

A


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Apple Pie

E


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 13, 2010)

Egg Drop Soup

P


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Pineapple smoothie :eat2:

E


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Egg Roll

L


----------



## nitewriter (May 14, 2010)

Linguine with Clam Sauce

E


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Escargot

T


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Tacos

S


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Shrimp Cocktail

L


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Liverwurst

T


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Twix bars

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

smoked salmon

N


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

nerds

s


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

spring roll

L


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Lump Crab Meet

t


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

tortellini

I


----------

